# Truck Shot south of Valley City.



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was hunting south of valley city, 4 Miles south of 46 and 5 east of #1. And I was out hunting, and heard the normal road-hunter's Shot's and then the doors slamming. When we got back to the truck there were 8 holes in the side door and a missing window. I found shells a hundred yards away on the road. They weren't there when I came. Just looking for the guy that thinks 2500 chevy's are pheasant's. Please help. ON Sunday, 10-10


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Unfortunately I was not hunting this weekend, and I hate to hear it!!! Things like this are what happens when the number of hunters goes up in the state. Sorry to hear about the window!!!! I hope you get some justice!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow... Your lucky you weren't sitting in the truck!

This stuff erks a guy... Hope your able to figure something out.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Did you keep the shells you found? may have some thumb prints on them?

I hate this kind of crap!!! it makes all hunters look bad!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The people who did this are very lucky someone or someone's child wasn't taking a nap in there. 
The dumb a$$es should have their nuts nailed to a stump and be pushed over.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that would hurt. sorry to hear about it. at least you weren't in the truck. :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I would bet that the hillbillies that did that were hammered. This is all we need, more slob hunters. Sad thing is, this story will be all that is talked about and will make all hunters look bad!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I would bet that the hillbillies that did that were hammered. This is all we need, more slob hunters.


I bet they were local "hillbillies" though and not NRs :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Why is it everytime something happens like this, someone has to bring up Local vs NR. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

shells??at a 100 yards were they rifle or shotgun? Sounds stupid enough to be kids. They will screw up again then get caught and Daddy will bail them out. Be nice to catch them and have a little one one talk until they come to understanding on proper social manners 8)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They were 12 3 in Golden Phes. Loads, there was a strong wind, which i think played a role, in it, because there were only 9 pellets that hit the truck.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Good luck with that I often have that worry in the back off my mind being out in the sticks and have some crap like that happen. somethings are wrong and other things are real wrong. I talked to game warden once about poaching, shining deer vandalism etc whereas the locals are often quick to blame outerstaters - fargo people etc. But the real fact is more often that not that these things are commited by locals


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll bet their locals... :eyeroll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Good thing it wasn't a dodge. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

10-4 :lol: *Chevy's rule*, EVEN WHEN THEY HAVE REAL BULLET HOLES THAT LOOK LIKE THOUGHS STICKERS! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

edited by me as this post really did nothing to help catch the person or persons who commited the act.

refer to my next post


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I don't know JD I guess my thought was the pukes I saw drinking and road hunting by Fingal were just common trash from Fargo. By the way for the record we aren't hillbillies in ND, we're hicks!!! Please continue....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Why all the finger pointing???

Let's keep it civil guys.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd like to see all of you who used the term "hillbillies" edit your posts. Who do you think it's going to help calling the local farmers names when they're the ones that take care of the resources and provide most of the habitat.

JD, please accept my opology for anyone above that doesn't know what side of the bread to butter.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

When I use the term HILLBILLY I am referencing people from say Georgia! Right Bob !! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i believe people from georgia would be termed "southern ********" 
just thought i'd throw that in there

:beer: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

From Hillbillies to City Folk? Let's not throw names out on a tough topic.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I heard this vehicle was caught in the crossfire between republicans and democrats complaining about non-resident hunters, who won the three presidential debates, the effect of global warming on pheasant numbers, how Ralph Nader will skew the election, who REALLY shot Kennedy, and where Elvis is presently located!!!

C'mon. CONTACT THE AUTHORITIES PEOPLE!!!

Are there enough HILLS in North Dakota to make us HILLbillies? I don't think so.

I hate NONRESIDENTS. Especially when I am in Minnesota! uke:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I didn't know a post like this would cause such a cammotion. I was just looking for someone that might have seen something. I would say a local would be my best resource, and would know who belongs in that area. In most cases they wouldent be the ones out road hunting because they have land to hunt. Im sorry JD for the comments they maid tward you, and I hope you don't take offence to the guy's pointing fingers. :beer:


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I think that too often people are quick to judge a situation. We can not say that this was a local, a resident or a non-resident. What this was caused by was a slob hunted that gave all of us a bad name.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Pointing fingers does'nt help me I want names.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, if you have any information to add to help bring up the wrongdoer, please post up. Otherwise, let's let this one go.

Thanks.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I did some checking around on Friday as opposed to sticking signs (looks like theres already enough of them anyway). One of my buddies reminded me that that area (Lisbon to Valley City) has been having problems with stuff getting shot up for a few years now. Sandys on the intersection of 46 and 1 was got a couple times, a tractor was shot near Valley City, horses near Fort Ransom, and numerous power transformers. Whether or not the same people are responsible for the pickup I do not know. I stop and talk to alot of hunters every weekend, this weekend I made a point of looking for anyone with 3" Golden Pheasants in the vest. I didnt see any this weekend. Did you notify the Sherriffs dept. They would probably be pretty interested in the empty hulls you found.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I talked to a few people to but no matches. It might have been an accident though. Thanks for looking. I drove by sandy's last year and saw the windows shot out, at the same time the owner was opening it up. :


----------

